# Animated Lighting Set for Moebius 1/32 TOS Cylon Raider



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm just finishing up the development of a self contained lighting set for the new Moebius Raider

Features
========

Microprocessor controlled module PCB for each engine - fits right into engine tubes.
Realistic flickering engine effect with 4 LED cluster per engine.
Engine start up effect at power on.
Static lights for front headlights and optional underbelly searchlights (As seen on some filming miniatures)
Laser blaster effect with random burst fire.
3x AA battery operation - designed for high visibility but low power.
Battery box can be concealed under canopy

It will be available in 2 configurations

Basic Set
=========
Pre-assembled PCBs but requires basic soldering ability to wire the modules to front LEDs & battery
Comes with

2 x Assembled & tested engine modules
2 x Yellow headlight LEDs
2 x White underbelly spotlight LEDs
1 x Ultra bright white laser LED
2 x 1.5mm Fibre optic for lasers
1 x AA battery box with switch
1 x Power connector male/female
Connecting wire
Heatshrink sleeving
Instructions

£24 / $40 + P&P

Deluxe Set
==========
As basic set but everything already pre-wired. No soldering required whatsoever.

£33 / $55 + P&P

Available soon. email me at ant (at) antsnest.net to reserve!















































Video: http://vimeo.com/97056010


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

It's nice to see a plug and play lighting kit offered for a reasonable price point. I will definitely buy this.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Antsnest said:


> I'm just finishing up the development of a self contained lighting set for the new Moebius Raider
> 
> Features
> ========
> ...


How about one for the Galactica


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff - thanks for the favourable feedback!

Jaws - I don't have anything planned for the Galactica at the moment - development time is very limited these days...

Ant


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Looks pretty neat.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Can you send me shipping cost information for the pre-wired version to U.S., zip code 30068?


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Tracked/Insured to the US would be £9 / $15
Thanks


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, so $70.00 USD. I will be sending that payment within the week, just as soon as I get payments for some ebay stuff.


----------

